# Jalapeno Garlic Onion Cheeseburgers



## Filus59602 (Aug 10, 2002)

Jalapeno Garlic Onion Cheeseburgers
Submitted by: Bruticus

    Prep Time: 10 Minutes
Cook Time: 15 Minutes
Ready In: 25 Minutes 
Makes 4 Burgers 

The three best foods in the world combined in a juicy grilled cheeseburger! 

Ingredients 
   1 fresh jalapeno chile pepper, finely chopped 
   2 cloves garlic, minced 
   1 small onion, finely chopped 
   1 pound lean ground beef 
   4 slices Pepper Jack cheese 
   4 hamburger buns 

Directions 
1. Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat and lightly oil grate. 
2. Mix jalapenos, garlic, onion and ground beef in a medium bowl. Form into four patties. 
3. Grill to your desired doneness, top with pepperjack cheese, put on a bun and eat. These go great with Cowboy Mashed Potatoes


----------

